# Site positioning



## caleb (Jan 20, 2011)

I encountered an interesting thing when I was on a job interview. The guy asked me about site positioning and if Id be willing to do. Thought he meant CSS or something but it was about positioning on google results page. He didn't tell exactly tell how they do it so now I'm wondering how can you help a site pop up high in google results without being locked up by google for cheating the system.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 20, 2011)

there are a number of ways, shady and not.
what you want is SEO information , which stands for search engine optimization.

also, submitting a site layout to google and other open directories can help.

what matters the most with google: links.  links to your page from other peoples. above everything else, that ranks you up.  
keywords are important too, both in meta tags and when submitting the site for review to google, yahoo, etc.

without keywords, how will you be ranking up?  it is per keyword, as in :every search for "jobs" 
brings up so many pages, and you want to rank up in that keyword.  so the links want to have names that reflect those keywords as well.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 20, 2011)

@digibucc
what is the best way to get other sites to link to yours?

good info could you go into a little more detail please?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 21, 2011)

Fighting to keep position on search engines is a never ending struggle, as they change the factors that determine relevance to keep things honest ... not to mention the fact that all of the search engines use a different method.

Tell the interviewer that you have better things to do with your life and to outsource that task to a company that specializes in that (and guarantees results) or to higher some web school dropout to play the numbers game with search engines.

That, of course, is just my opinion.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2011)

What they want is an SEO and thats a hard job.


EDIT:: nvm they got you covered.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah we pull that with permanent 301 redirects using .htaccess we aren't hell bent on staying at the top but we have a crapload of bogus urls that just refer to one site.. it's a shady way of doing it but seems to work... seo jobs are tough and meant for companies that specialize in only that.  i couldn't do that all day.. i'd \wrist quick.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 21, 2011)

that's where i was with it all, glad you guys agree.

i've had to do a lot of research to even understand that much, and my bosses want me to 
get us on the front page (duh) , but it is damn hard work with little to see for it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2011)

If your serious and they will pay you a ludicrous amount and your willing to deal with alot of stress over a long period of time with little gain here.

http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=35291

straight from google.


----------

